# 2 yr gypsy cob - what height will he mature?



## basilcob (17 May 2010)

Hello, I have just bought a 2 year old traditional gypsy cob gelding currently standing at about 13.2hh. The man I bought him off said that he thinks he'll make 14.2/14.3hh. His sire was only small (13.3hh) and I'm not sure about his dam. Thanks ;-)


----------



## Kub (17 May 2010)

Hi, I'm not expert in this area but I also have a 2yo traditional gypsy cob and he's currently standing at 14.2h, thinking he'll make about 15, maybe a little more. I have no info on his dam or sire so we'll see.

Based on that, I reckon he'll make 14-14.2h as he's still got quite a lot of growing to do for a few more years yet but who knows. Good luck


----------



## Spyda (17 May 2010)

I think 14.2 hands is a safe guestimate.


----------



## Vikki89 (17 May 2010)

Maybe 14.2/14.3hh
My boy (left in my pic below) was 13.3hh at 2 1/2years, hw turned 3 in march and is now 14.1hh at his withers and 14.2ish at his bum. I was told he should make 14.2hh possibly bigger.


----------



## Theresa_F (17 May 2010)

My lad at 2 was 14 hands.  He was 14.2 at three, and just under 15 hands at four.  He is now rising 6 and 15 and half hands and looks like he still has more growing to do - might make 15.1.  Gypsy cobs grow and fill out until eight as a rule.

Stinky's parents were 14.1 and 14.3.  If they are well fed and wormed from weaning, they often make up to a hand taller than their parents - a lot of gypsy horses are turned out on the marshes or common land and not fed over winter so the youngsters come out of their first winter fairly skinny and don't grow as tall as those that are fed etc over winter.


----------



## CeeBee (17 May 2010)

Those of you with your 2 year olds, what sort of length are they? My boy is just turning 2 and is just over 14 hands, but he just seems so short! I'm not sure what 'rug size' he would be, but I bet it wouldn't be much over 5ft. His Mum is a 14h haflinger and his Dad a 15h Comtois. Would also be interested in your views on what height he might make.
Here's the little man...


----------



## Shysmum (17 May 2010)

my boy is a bit of a short-arse too !!

He was 13.3 at 2 1/2, 14.1 now  in front and 14.2 ish on his bum (3 years old) and still growing obviously.. I'm hoping for 14.3 to 15 hh.

He also has a lot of growing "widthways" to do, which is coming along slowly. 

Goddamit, just love these gypsy cobs such gentle souls, although we did have a temper tantrum yesterday cos he saw some mares a few miles away (and he was cut late)..- can we have pics OP ??  sm xx


----------



## QUICKFIRE (17 May 2010)

Would just like to mention these cobs really dont finish growing till about 8yrs old, my daughter had a cob when he was 5yrs old and was 14.2hh, finished at 8yrs old, 15.1hh, but this would depend on how big the parents were.


----------



## basilcob (17 May 2010)

This is him! Thanks for replies. 14.2 fingers crossed! Only ever had Tbs before so new experience!!!


----------



## Kallibear (18 May 2010)

ooo, he's nice! Lots of fluff.

My baby cob was about 13.2-13.3hh at 2 years old and is now 14.2 ish at rising 3. I'm hoping he makes it over 15hh, which he should do.

Ceebe- my boy is a proper short ass too - still takes a 5'6 rug, depsite being wide across the chest  Last time he had a saddle on, a short 17" was far far too long, so not boding well for trying to get one short enough for him later!


----------



## fitzaud2 (18 May 2010)

I have a 14.2hh gypsy cob that is 3, and everybody reckons he'll make 15.1hh, fully grown, so your boy will prob make about 14.2hh ish, in or around. Trying to guess height is mad, I've never gotten it right, but those who have 50 odd years of experience seem to know


----------



## Gucc (21 August 2012)

Hi. I know that this an old there's but I would be very interested to know the heights that these youngsters ended up.   I think there are still a few existing members who posted on the original thread such as shysmum and kallibear?  Thanks all


----------



## Gucc (21 August 2012)

Sorry meant thread!!


----------



## Feathered (21 August 2012)

Mine must have had a late growth spurt then! 

He was 13hh at 2 and now at 3.5 he's just over 14.2 and seems to still be growing at a fairly decent rate!


----------



## Feathered (21 August 2012)

Also just to second what Quickfire said, I have a friend who bought a 5yr old cob standing at 15hh by the time it was 7 it was touching 15.3!


----------



## meesha (21 August 2012)

my appy was passported at 2 years old with 15hh on passport - he is now 9 and a good 16hh


----------



## JoBo (21 August 2012)

My boy was 14'2hh when I bought him at 3, he now stands at 15'1 fully grown.


----------



## Gucc (21 August 2012)

My youngster is 14.1 ish at 2 so interested to see how high the original posters horses made.


----------



## Kallibear (21 August 2012)

Sadly mine stopped growing  He was almost 14.2 at 3 yrs old and is now no more than 14.3 at 5yrs  Bummer. I'm tall and need something quite a lot taller.

On the plus side he did get much longer in the back and can take most 17" saddle now!


----------



## Gucc (21 August 2012)

Thanks for the update kallibear. Glad he grew longer if no taller :-(.   Anyone know how tall Shy matured?  Finding these updates very interesting


----------



## loulabelle (28 May 2013)

just bumping this up as interested to find out what heights some of them stand now....have a just turned 2 year old currently standing 13.2 at his wither and 13.3 1/2 at his bum.


----------



## CeeBee (28 May 2013)

Nemo is now almost 15h at 5 years old, but still rather short in the back...


----------



## Cobber (28 May 2013)

Interesting. My gypsy cob filly is about 13.1 at 2 I hope she will eventually make 14.2 whenever that will be. Be interesting to bump this thread in another couple of years


----------



## Feathered (29 May 2013)

Mine hasn't grown anymore height wise, but has filled out a lot, he's a lot chunkier now than he was a year ago.

He's still only 4 so I imagine he'll grow a bit more.


----------



## cblover (29 May 2013)

One of my gypsy cobs was 14.2hh when I bought her at 4 yrs and never grew again but did change shape over the years. She's 13 now. I bought a Clyde x cob foal who is now coming 3 and he was 14hh as a yearling, 15hh as a two yr old and now heading for 16hh. He needs to stop! Lol I did the string test from the middle of his knee to the coronet band and it came up at 16 inches, so he's on course for that test to be true.


----------



## stormyallsorts (26 January 2018)

Interested to see what people think of mine,  stormy is a traditional cob filly, shes approx 13-1hh at 20 months ,  shes quite short coupled and weedy at the moment, hoping she'll make at least 14-2hh , her sire is the Blagdon stallion The Governor, hes 15hh and i don't know how tall her mother was . I only need her to make 14-2hh so as long as she makes around that I'll be happy


----------



## Cobber (26 January 2018)

Wow this thread is nearly 5 years old! I posted a few posts up about my 2 year old who stood at 13.1. She is 6 now going on 7 and she never made it past 14.1 but she's very flat withered. Unfortunately though she filled out a bit she isn't very chunky and didn't get big enough for me. So she's out on permanent loan and I've got a 16.3 ID x TB &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## Leo Walker (26 January 2018)

Mine was 13.3hh at 2, 14hhs at 3, 14.1hh at 4 and there he stayed sadly! Mum and dad were both 15hhs and I felt I could safely expect at least 14.2hh from that height and breeding, but you just never know!


----------



## throughtheforest (30 July 2019)

*Bumped it up again so people could see what heights their horses are doing in relation to youngster height* 
My traditional Blagdon has just been looked at by the vet who thinks he was born last year but is over 12 months old. He stands at 12.3hh now and has just recently been gelded, what height do you think he will mature at?
Don't know parentage but I know the breeder he came from.


----------



## Baby_Cob_2019 (6 February 2021)

Hello!
I’ve read this post from the start and it’s good to see my little lad has hope! I was told he was 13hh but he’s currently at 12.3 he’s 17/18 months and his sire was 14.2 so he’s supposed to make 14 + but I’m really anxious! What do you guys think?? Pictures below (if they show) I’m only 5’3


----------



## windand rain (6 February 2021)

Mine was 142cm at 2 and is 15 this year and is still 143cm.
Highland was 132 at 2 and is 132 now at 12 so if well done as babies they often dont grow up much but chunk up plenty


----------



## Shysmum (6 February 2021)

Hello again ! Shyboy is 14 now and at 8 years old levelled off at 15hh. His chest is massive now. He started at 13.2 as a 3 year old. Wears 6'3 rugs.


----------



## Baby_Cob_2019 (6 February 2021)

Shysmum said:



			Hello again ! Shyboy is 14 now and at 8 years old levelled off at 15hh. His chest is massive now. He started at 13.2 as a 3 year old. Wears 6'3 rugs.
	View attachment 65072

Click to expand...

Wow he’s gorgeous! Do you know what height his parents were?


----------



## Baby_Cob_2019 (6 February 2021)

Baby_Cob_2019 said:



			Wow he’s gorgeous! Do you know what height his parents were?
		
Click to expand...

I really hope he makes 14hh at least, he’s just shy of 13hh at withers at 18 months x


----------



## Shysmum (6 February 2021)

Baby_Cob_2019 said:



			Wow he’s gorgeous! Do you know what height his parents were?
		
Click to expand...

His mum was a 14.1 hh Dale's, and his dad a 15 hh gypsy cob x  the breeder swore to me Shy'd only make 14.2, so I'm really chuffed.


----------



## Shysmum (6 February 2021)

Baby_Cob_2019 said:



			I really hope he makes 14hh at least, he’s just shy of 13hh at withers at 18 months x
		
Click to expand...

They dont stop growing till 7 ish, yours will easily go up a hand x


----------



## Shysmum (6 February 2021)

Shysmum said:



			They dont stop growing till 7 ish, yours will easily go up a hand , if not a lot more. Do research on the "string test" to measure a horses future height. Put a post on here asking how you do it, I cant remember. x
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Baby_Cob_2019 (6 February 2021)

Thank you! I did attempt it but it didn’t come up great! Will attempt again with some research thank you x


----------



## Shysmum (6 February 2021)

Baby_Cob_2019 said:



			Thank you! I did attempt it but it didn’t come up great! Will attempt again with some research thank you x
		
Click to expand...

Dont panic, cobs are VERY slow growing 😉


----------



## Littlewills (7 February 2021)

Shysmum said:



			They dont stop growing till 7 ish, yours will easily go up a hand x
		
Click to expand...

Some dont, lots stop at 2.5 to 3yrs though. I know very very few who grow after the age of 4. OP I'd suggest he should make 13.2hh if thats not going to be big enough then I too would be worried. He may make bigger, but its really not a given. Parents height is at best a very rough guideline. String testing if done carefully is much more accurate


----------

